# Re entering a kayak



## Nikko (Jul 5, 2014)

I have been thinking of the best and easiest way to re enter a kayak. Apart from the obvious way of just climbing back on, has anyone used a rope or strap tied off to a hand rail or clip? The loop in the rope that is in the water, at a convenient length to act as a step. You could place a foot in the loop and assist one on re entry. Any thoughts?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Nikko 
This was already demonstrated on the SE Qld Safety Days. Try searching for those. If no picture I will try to get you one....otherwise Google 'Sit -on-top kayak' remounting assist strap.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I think you're better off just learning to do it unaided. If you time a kick from your legs with a push from your arms it's a pretty simple manoeuvre to haul your trunk up onto the deck and then just swing yourself around into a sitting position. If you need an extra aid to help, I'd suggest you're not truly safe. Take some time on a piece of calm water and practice until you can do it. You've also got the option of entering from the front or back of the yak to stop it from tipping.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Swim to side of upright yak
Grab something on the top opposite side. If you can't reach, something on the same side will work but it's harder
Allow your legs to float to the surface
At the same time, kick your legs and pull the yak under your belly with your arms
Stop for a moment
Roll over and carefully get into position

Only thing you need to do quickly besides the kick-pull is getting a hand on your yak after you've fallen off it


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

scater said:


> I think you're better off just learning to do it unaided. If you time a kick from your legs with a push from your arms it's a pretty simple manoeuvre to haul your trunk up onto the deck and then just swing yourself around into a sitting position. If you need an extra aid to help, I'd suggest you're not truly safe. Take some time on a piece of calm water and practice until you can do it. You've also got the option of entering from the front or back of the yak to stop it from tipping.


Sam is right, but some people who are weak, inflexible or over weight may still gain an advantage from the 'ladder strap'. Best by far to work hard on this basic technique first.


----------



## Happyaz (May 19, 2014)

I have foten trough of maybe getting a fold down ladder on the back of my PA 14 It would make it a lot easer to get in over the back


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Happyaz said:


> I have foten trough of maybe getting a fold down ladder on the back of my PA 14 It would make it a lot easer to get in over the back


Standard item with the jacuzzi option isn't it?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

If you're falling out of a PA you've got bigger problems than ladder selection.


----------



## Fishane (May 11, 2014)

Here's Rhino demonstrating how to re-enter a Hobie PA. There's also another video filmed in rougher weather.


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

Best not relying on any aids. Otherwise in an emergency when you really have to get back on and the "aid" is not working/available your stuck.

If you are deliberately getting in and out a lot then an aid may be ok purely for convenience.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Just think SHARK & you will be back on board in no time ;-) .

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## Nikko (Jul 5, 2014)

That sounds like a good idea killer lol. Going down to practice tomorrow, im more worried about the temperature of the water


----------

